# How to split an Excel cell vertically



## Dlizzard (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello there, I wonder if you could help. Trying to split the cell so that the info in it appears underneath (vertically), see attached. Help greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

to get excel to put the info on a new line within a cell use

ALT + ENTER 

that will start a new line

if that is what you meant 
BUT I guess you know that as you have the info in the cell already


----------



## Dlizzard (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply ETAF !
The ALT + ENTER will work for placing a new line in the same cell. 
I'd like to know if there is a quick method for placing the cell info in different rows underneath. I'm aware of Data -> Text to Columns option, which will place the original cell's info into columns. 
But still wonder if there is a way of placing the cell info into different cells in rows underneath. 
I'm also aware of transpose option, but I was hoping for a quicker method instead of creating new columns, then using Data -> Text to Columns options, then again crating new rows, and finally using copy special - > Transpose option.

Anyone?


----------



## Abe999 (Nov 6, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/34443-can-you-use-text-columns-feature-text-rows.html


----------



## CodeLexicon (Oct 15, 2013)

You can do it with formulas or you could do it with VBA.


There are line breaks in the cell you are trying to split - this is the char(10) used in my formulas on the attached to find the breaks.


Method 1 - Under your cell there are formulas which break the cell using those line breaks.


Method 2 - To the right of your cell is a formula which substitutes that line break for a # mark, which you can then use to delimit in the text to columns and then transpose, which is a bit of a ***


----------

